# Do I need a mexican drivers license?



## shooshooe (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi there,

Im planning on moving to Cabo at the end of the year and wanted to know if anyone had info on buying a used car there? Can I buy and insure a car with a Canadian drivers license or with a FM3 visa? or can I get an international license and use both? 

Is insuring a car there roughly about the same cost as in Canada per month?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

FM3s were replaced with a Residente Temporal a few years ago and you apply for one at a Mexican consulate in Canada. An International Drivers License is merely a translation of your valid Canadian drivers license and you need to carry both. Get a Mexican drivers license. It makes things easier to register the vehicle and get insurance.


----------



## shooshooe (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks joaquinx

For the mexican license, do they give you a temp paper one while the original is being processed/mailed? Would like to buy a car as soon as I get there.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

shooshooe said:


> Thanks joaquinx
> 
> For the mexican license, do they give you a temp paper one while the original is being processed/mailed? Would like to buy a car as soon as I get there.


They will issue the license before you leave.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> They will issue the license before you leave.


That's right. In Jalisco, it is processed and a card printed while you wait. They take the photo for you.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Had to resurrect an old topic rather than clutter with a new thread, and I must share the experience. I found out I needed a Mexican DL to take a Jalisco plated truck NOB as a condition of the Mexican insurance coverage. OK, probably should have one anyway. I was utterly amazed at the (non) process in Tecomán, Colima. With a valid NOB license there is no written test (which I studied for), driving test (cleaned up the vehicle) or vision test (new glasses). Just proof of blood type, which they'll do there, and a constancia de residencia. Asked if I could get a motorcycle license too, had one in my younger days, and there's nothing like a cycle to indulge a mid-life crisis. _¡No hay problema!_, just another 300 pesos, no sort of test either. Picture taken, looking quite handsome, machine spits out the license and I was heading home within forty minutes.:car:


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a Nissan Xterra with Jalisco plates. I use my USA drivers license. My insurance is Qualitas and the lady looked at me like I was nuts when I asked her if I needed a Mexico license. She said "no" the US license is good, don't worry about this. 

The truck is registered to me, the plates, everything but my license to drive is in Mexico, and I am probably going to keep it that way. 

PS I can also drive NOB with my truck but the coverage is not good. I just add it onto my US policy, not a problem at all.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

cscscs007 said:


> I just add it onto my US policy, not a problem at all.


That's where you lost me. I figured that anyone can drive a Mexican plated vehicle in Mexico, neither the cops nor Mexican insurance companies care....as opposed to an American plated TIP where drivership is restricted to the importer and immediate family. With my Mexican policy, something purchased through Santander, they don't care who drives in Mexico, but with the NOB extension, the driver must have a Mexican license. Heard American cops and sometimes the border guys expect the same. I'm real curious as to which American insurance company covers your Mexican plated vehicle in the U.S. I always got told no-way-no-how.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

State Farm is my NOB insurance company. The United States and Mexico both recognize drivers licenses from either country. As long as your vehicle is currently registered, valid plates, proof of insurance the vehicle is good. The driver of course needs a drivers license but from where it comes from either Mexico or the US it will not be of any importance,

When I talked to my insurance agent she explained that insurance companies are aware Mexico insurance is lower coverage in the US, therefore cars driven into the US from Mexico can be added to your insurance coverage without having to worry about double coverage. Having 2 insurance policies on a vehicle in the US is illegal, so you cant cash in on 2 policies. With Mexico coverage however this is different as both companies are not US and US insurance coverage cover while in the US.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

We retired here in 2001 both with California drivers' licenses. We now have Jalisco and Chiapas drivers' licenses, the Chiapas license being permanant for life. We havfe never taken a drivers' test and the written test is rudimentary and easily passed. Go for your Mexican license before your foreign license expires and you will experience no problems - -at least in Jalisco and Chiapas. Now, Nuevo León may be another matter.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I may not have answered your inquiry correctly. We bought two cars here with foreign drivers. Licenses and temporary residence visas. No problem.


----------

